
Satire sites run fake headlines about Mark Zuckerberg to test Facebook - maskedinvader
https://www.businessinsider.com/fake-headlines-mark-zuckerberg-satire-test-facebook-policies-2020-5
======
mindslight
Further ironically, these "false" articles are exactly the type of irreverent
satire that will inevitably end up as collateral damage from any attempt to
arbitrate truth.

Censorship is coming. The right tack is probably editorialization for
sponsored messages, and free communication between users. But we know business
concerns and political appeasement will give us the exact opposite.

The only sustainable path forward is decentralization, as these centralized
nuisances inevitably get destroyed by the impossible situation they've put
themselves in.

(Also what is with this article's unquestioning assumption that the word salad
signed by Trump actually does anything at all? The legislative branch makes
the laws, and section 230 does not hinge on interpretation by the executive
branch)

------
anewvillager
Facebook deleted fake news from brazilian president Bolsonaro though

[https://riotimesonline.com/brazil-news/brazil/zuckerberg-
cit...](https://riotimesonline.com/brazil-news/brazil/zuckerberg-cites-
removal-of-bolsonaros-posts-as-example-of-facebook-acting-against-false-
information/)

------
JeanMarcS
It was flagged to death here yesterday.

(And I agree that satire have probably nothing to do on HN, but I’m not sure
everyone who flagged it looked at the rest of the site, where it was clear
that it was satire, but instead thought it was fake news or something. I might
be totally wrong assuming that also)

~~~
cjbenedikt
...and Satire have nothing to do on HN because.. ???[http://www.notable-
quotes.com/s/satire_quotes.html](http://www.notable-
quotes.com/s/satire_quotes.html)

------
amscanne
The dumbest headline is the Business Insider one. The articles are clearly not
“testing” anyone. It’s satire. Yeesh.

